# Gladesmen back from the dead



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Love these kind of rescue projects that start with a road trip. Looking forward to updates.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what the hell happened to the deck in the first place?


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

really looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

@devrep, as best I can gather this was originally a tender for someone in Belize. They jacked it up somehow and I guess tried to do a patch job. I couldn't see anything you'd consider "major" when I was sanding and cleaning it up. But it was definitely used!

So, anyway, this took a lot of time for sure, but finally ready for primer and paint. I had originally thought I would go with a tan deck and green hull so I could duck hunt with it as well (it's replacing a Gheenoe), but the more I thought about it I decided to go a different route, so I'm going gray deck and some shade of darker blue on the hull (originally white deck and ice blue hull)

Anyway, it felt like a big step when it was finally time to prime & paint. It was at least a step toward completion!

Primer...










And then, paint!










Lining out template for Seadek rod pads...









Thanks to Patrick at Shallow Water Solutions for fabricating some great rod racks (and Whiskey Angler for the templates)










Anyway, floor is done finally! Non skid went down great, just don't have a good picture since it has rained here almost every day and I can't get the boat into the sun to get better pictures. Hopefully later this week though. Coat of primer went on deck today, hopefully 1st coat of paint tomorrow or Monday.

I hate having to wait between coats but trying to finish up as much electrical planning and prep as I can so I can do all of that at once. Maybe try to get more pictures tomorrow too.


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

Guess what I'm prepping for!










Got deck paint down at the first of the week and worked a while Tuesday night doing the tape work for the non skid. Still have to take an exacto to the corners to round them off, but hopefully will have the 1st coat down tonight. Quickly coming down to the detail work soon...wiring, TM mount, front light, push pole holders, grab bar, etc.

Problem I'm running into though is finding a trailer to actually fit this boat and a motor bigger than the 9.9 Tohatsu I currently have on the Gheenoe. I'm going to be putting that one up for sale soon...as soon as I find those two kind of important parts for the G-man. Granted, I can always go to one of the various dealers around here and buy a new motor but I seem to choke at the $$$ (who doesn't?)

Thanks for all of the likes on the post. It's been a fun project so far for sure. Looking forward to finally getting it wet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2018)

Go new, get the warranty. Unless you can find a steal of a deal.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Cool restoration, would like to do that with a Gladesman some day. At first I thought you added a coffin box but then realized that's the hatch lid.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gotta love the gladesman, I have a buddy that has one with a 25hp merc which makes it fly. He likes to walk the front sitting down and I cast from the back. It gets us in stupid skinny water and I'm sure if flies all by himself.


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

@Boatbrains, yes I'm sure I'll end up with new, but its just a matter of ripping that band aid off...

@EvanHammer, it's actually sitting on my casting platform. Perfect size for the hatch lid to sit on while it's drying. I'll have a cooler in the middle for the 2nd seat. Already have the tie downs mounted.

@GoGataGo52__20 I thought about a 25, and wouldn't turn one down if I really found a steal, but considering my 12 yr old will be using this eventually, may not be the best idea. I know I would have been driving it like a bat out of hell at 15 or 16.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2018)

Just yank that bandaid! Only hurts once that way lol!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Love it! Can't wait to do the same to my Gman! I have a 15 2 stroke Yami which has been awesome, 25 might be sketchy and 9.9 not enough


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

Ok, so it hasn't taken me this long to actually finish everything, just to get it posted. I have to say, the non-skid really came out well. The fun part came with the final "touches"...the rigging, wiring, etc.































Carbon Marine casting platform I pulled off my Gheenoe (and before I finished replacing the SeaDek on the top of it)



















And, after a lot of searching, measuring, planning, etc., finally found a trailer that would work (I still think I'm going to flip the skids to the flat side to give the hull a wider "ride")









But finally, after a whole lot of hours on a fun project, it hit the water on Friday...yes, even after Michael blew through and muddied up the water. 









It was more of a test run just to get the boat out and run it. The only thing I REALLY realized is the 9.9 is just not near enough motor. A 20 (or maybe 25) is coming soon. But, even better than getting the boat out was getting the skunk off of it on the maiden voyage.










Really had fun with this project and even more happy to have a very fine ECC Gladesmen rolling in the low country...just in time for the fall season to hit!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks great, nice job, congrats!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick boat dude!


----------



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats looks great! I've been eyeing the new Tohatsu 20hp MFS20ES, only 95lbs!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

If you lower the bunks in the back you may be able to dry launch the boat off the trailer. The boat came out great always loved the gladesman nice job on the resto.


----------



## gaflats (May 3, 2007)

@Backcountry 16 I actually was able to dry launch with the setup as it is now. Well, the tires were a little wet, but not up to the wheels. I think the best is going to be to lower a bit and turn the bunks on the "wide" side so the boat is sitting on the 4" side, not the 2" side.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Dude....sorry, I'm just tuning in and it looks like I'm late to a good party. The Gman turned out awesome! Its such a fun boat and you can throw it around like a kayak (almost) due to its size/weight.

Have a blast!


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

I bought it from the original owner who used it as 1 of 2 tenders in Belize. 
Glad someone re did it... it sat behind east cape for 5 yrs untouched as the original owner dropped it off for repairs and then forgot that it existed lol


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Beautiful little rig dude. Nice rescue on your part!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Good find and great job bringing back up to snuff.


----------

